# American Fork boat Harbor - first UL outing



## BridgerM (Jul 20, 2012)

My brother and myself want to hook into some white bass at UL. Or a fat cat. AFH seems like a good place for shore anglin. Primarily to the east at the AF outlet.thanks to tubedude for the maps! very helpful. We are coming from Davis county (me) and salt lake (bro). AFH seems the best place on the northern part of the lake. 

Without divulging secret spots or tactics, any advice or knowledge that anyone might share to keep us from the skunk on our first UL excursion. Post or PM. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

If you can locate a school of white bass they are not usually too hard to catch. Small spinners or jigs worked around the weedlines or docks should pick up a few. For the cats you can start by fishing a crawler on the bottom and if you catch a carp or white bass first, cut off a fillet and switch to cut bait. Leave the skin on the piece of cut bait and it will stay on the hook better.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

There are lots just south of the provo river inlet. Drive out to the south dike and just wade out. Move around til you find a school then it will be fish on. Unless your a little person it's not even waist deep out there. but look out you don't hit a foreigner driving ou the dike


----------

